# Best place to buy furniture in dubai!



## amd1023

Hello! 

I am moving to Dubai in August and I was wondering what are the best and cheapest places to buy furniture and such! Really could use the best advice so thank you in advance! 

Thanks
Amanda


----------



## flying_kiwi

I'm planning on buying what I need from Ikea.


----------



## amd1023

flying_kiwi said:


> I'm planning on buying what I need from Ikea.


I was told by a friend that lives in Abu Dhabi that IKEA is very expensive and there are cheaper placed with better quality. I was looking at IKEA though and I like some of their items!


----------



## flying_kiwi

Hmmm ok, let's see if anyone who knows better has some suggestions


----------



## Ogri750

Are you after new or used?

Dragonmart is worth a look for cheap. 

The big places for furniture are Home Centre, Pan Furnishings, The One, Ikea

If you want second hand, try Dubizzle or http://www.useditemsuae.com


----------



## ode17366

If you want solid wood furniture try Heritage Touch. I have had a tv unit, coffee tables, sideboard and storage unit from them. All are good solid made and you can barter if you go to there old store. Marina Furniture in most malls are not bad got bedroom furniture from there and Pan Interiors down by Mall of Emirates do a range of stuff


----------



## bencyjack1

Hey,
Thanks for sharing information..I was thinking to but new furniture and I got good suggestion here. Thanks again please share more information if you have..



ode17366 said:


> If you want solid wood furniture try Heritage Touch. I have had a tv unit, coffee tables, sideboard and storage unit from them. All are good solid made and you can barter if you go to there old store. Marina Furniture in most malls are not bad got bedroom furniture from there and Pan Interiors down by Mall of Emirates do a range of stuff


----------



## Ashazib

amd1023 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am moving to Dubai in August and I was wondering what are the best and cheapest places to buy furniture and such! Really could use the best advice so thank you in advance!
> 
> Thanks
> Amanda


U would say dragon mart and then you could also visit karama..they have got some nice and cheap furniture shops there..hope that helps


----------



## XDoodlebugger

amd1023 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am moving to Dubai in August and I was wondering what are the best and cheapest places to buy furniture and such! Really could use the best advice so thank you in advance!
> 
> Thanks
> Amanda


I rented an apartment partially furnished with IKEA stuff, I found it cheap and not that comfortable. I went to the Home Center in Mall of the Emirates and bought most of what I have now, not La-Z-Boy quality for the sofa and chair but comfortable.


----------



## CDN2012

Ikea is not the best quality and should you move a lot of moving companies wont reimburse you if that kind of furnature(particle board) breaks. Most of it is just slapped together and held by dinkie pegs. I think home centre is much better without breaking the bank.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Bake

Guys, thanks for all the info. I'll be looking for furniture soon myself. The apartment I've been in since I arrived is basically an Ikea type apartment. The landlord must've just bought it because it is cheap and trendy. In my opinion it is okay for some stuff but not others.

For example the couch is not the best and the coffee table is going to be destroyed in under a year. The bed is comfortable enough though


----------



## amd1023

CDN2012 said:


> Ikea is not the best quality and should you move a lot of moving companies wont reimburse you if that kind of furnature(particle board) breaks. Most of it is just slapped together and held by dinkie pegs. I think home centre is much better without breaking the bank.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thank you for the advice, I think I will stay away from Ikea right now as it sounds like there are tons of better places! Now just have to figure out a bank, cell phone and more! Moving is so stressful!


----------



## chachi

Home center is the a good one, Ikea is good for Cheaper quality and for small apartments that need space saving ideas. But the best in my opinion is Used furniture. So many people are having a hard time selling their stuff. Just get the essentials and be patient and this includes anything like cars.


----------



## is200mine

I would suggest buying from Home Center, but only when they have a sale going on (which they do every 3months or so).

Ikea isn't that cheap out here!


----------



## madisonjump

Pan Emirates has lots of choices but they lack quality..,


----------



## abbasj1

I found a gem of a store in Bur Dubai, most of their furniture is from Malaysia...

It's called Irma Furniture and its opposite Howard Johnson Hotel in Bur Dubai (On Khalid bin alWaleed Road).

I recommend checking it out, my sofas have lasted over 3 years and they still look new..


----------



## abbasj1

I found a really nice place in Bur Dubai called Irma Furniture.. Their prices were very reasonable and they gave me a good discount.. Quality wise it was really good too, I've had a sofa set I bought from them for 3 years, and it still looks and feels like new.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

there was a thread on this last week

please search before reviving long dead threads..

yaaawwwnnnn


----------



## ilovewine

ikea furniture crumbles itself! my cd rack came crashing down on my son, luckily i was standing near to pull him out of harm. It was fixed in wall and just couldn't bear the weight of cd's to fullest! 
you'll get good deals at dubizzle but beware of bed bugs.


----------



## Harryjones

If you are planning to buy stylish furnitures in Dubai, I think you can opt for stores like Interior360, Verdah, Fountain etc. I think they also have an online facility to buy furnitures and other home decors.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Why don't you post the same darn thing on five different threads in case somebody just reads it once, oh wait.


----------

